# quelque / quelques - accord



## Clothaire

Hello,

Je me suis un peu embrouillé dernièrement.
Quand emploie-t-on quelque et quelque*s* ?

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## emma42

Est-ce que ce n'est pas simplement nom pluriel/quelques?

J'ai quelque difficulté. (j'ai une seule difficulté).
J'ai quelques difficultés. (J'ai plusieurs difficultés).

Mais, je suis anglaise...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
- au sens de "un" : "il apporta quelque bouillon" (littéraire), quelque chose, quelque part, en quelque sorte
- au sens de "un peu de" : "depuis quelque temps" "il avait quelque peine", "quelque peu"
- au sens de un petit/certain nombre : quelques pas, quelques mots, quelques francs
- au sens de environ (adverbe) : "une longueur de quelque dix mètres"
[…]


----------



## Benoît abroad

Qui peut lever le doute qui m'habite svp?

"Le sac ne vaut pas les (*quelque* ou *quelques*) quarante euros que j'ai payé".

Merci d'avance. 

P.S: Si quelqu'un était assez bienveillant pour m'expliquer la règle, cela m'aiderait.....


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir Benoît

Je pense que quelque est un adverbe donc invariable ici, le sens est à peu près, environ, quarante euros.
On est dans ce cas décrit par l'ATILF*:*
"*B. −* _Adv. indéf._ 
*1.* _Littér._ [Précédant un adj. numéral cardinal; sert à marquer l'approximation] À peu près. Synon. _environ, dans* les, quelque chose comme_ (v. _chose_2), _autour de_ (v. _autour_2), _près* de_. _Cette belle dinde aux truffes, sortie de vos domaines, il y a quelque huit mois_ (Mme de Chateaubr., _Mém. et lettres_, 1847, pp. 278-279). _À quelque cent mètres, la nappe bleu-de-paon d'une rivière, entraînait avec paresse le mirage des aulnes_ (Jammes, _Rom. lièvre_, 1903, p. 11). "

Mais j'aurais dit les quelques dizaines d'euros ou les quarante et quelques euros.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Après avoir lu ce roman-ci, j'ai cru comprendre que :
- _Quelque_, comme _adverbe indéfini _(invariable), exprime l'approximation, et est synonyme de _environ._
-  _Quelque_, comme _adjectif indéfini_, exprime, exprime l'indétermination.
(Je laisse au TLF le soin d'expliquer indétermination et approximation)
J'en déduis dès lors :
_Ces quelques quarante euros que j'ai payé_ (parce qu'on ne dirait pas _ces environ quarante euros...)_
  Ou _J'ai payé quelque quarante euros_.

_Edit _- Je suis  rassuré de voir que deux personnes normalement intelligentes (OK - moi, un cancre, et PZ, plus que normalement) peuvent lire l'indigeste TLF et comprendre des choses opposées...

En y réfléchissant plus avant, l'emploi de _quelques_ dans _les quelques 40 euros_ semble dérogatif, car le TLF ne décrit pas précisément ce cas; et donc il peut (comme le fait remarquer PZ) ne pas être correct.
La loi permettrait dire _ces quelques euros, _ou _ces quelques dizaines / milliers d'euros_. Ou - exemple du TLF - _"ces quelques voisins - une dizaine"._
Mais entre les deux il n'y aurait point de salut - ce qui est gênant car _ces quelque(s) XXX euros_, avec XXX allant de 2 à beaucoup,est courant (d'où la question de Benoît)...
Et, dans le cas de Benoît, tourner autour de l'os complique la phrase.
N'est-on pas dans un cas où les grammairiens s'en prennent de manière répréhensible à d'innocents diptères ?...


----------



## geostan

Je n'hésiterais pas à laisser invariable le mot _quelque_ dans cette expression. Le mot ne modifie pas le nom _euros_, donc il s'emploie comme adverbe pour modifier l'adjectif numéral quarante.

Cheers!


----------



## geve

JeanDeSponde said:


> N'est-on pas dans un cas où les grammairiens s'en prennent de manière répréhensible à d'innocents diptères ?...


Maurice Grevisse étant le champion incontesté de cette discipline, je me tourne vers mon exemplaire abrégé de sa prose, et j'y lis : 

*Quelque* est adverbe et invariable quand, devant un nom de nombre, il signifie « environ » ; de même dans l'expression _quelque peu_ : _Falcone marcha quelque deux cents pas dans le sentier_ (Mérimée). - _Un loup quelque peu clerc_ (La Fontaine).

C'était mon intuition également. _Ces quelques euros, ces quelques dizaines d'euros, ces quelque quarante euros, ces quarante euros et quelques._ Pour moi ces expressions véhiculent une idée légèrement différente à chaque fois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a une différence fondamentale entre _quelque quarante euros_ et _quelques dizaines d'euros_. La première expression comporte un nombre exact d'euros (40) que l'on veut approximer (_*environ* quarante euros_). Dans le second cas, _dizaine_ représente déjà un nombre imprécis ; on veut seulement dire _*deux ou plusieurs* dizaines d'euros_. Ainsi _« quelque*s* quarante euros »_  n'aurait pas de sens car cela voudrait dire _« deux ou plusieurs quarante euros »_…


----------



## geostan

geve said:


> Maurice Grevisse étant le champion incontesté de cette discipline, je me tourne vers mon exemplaire abrégé de sa prose, et j'y lis :
> 
> *Quelque* est adverbe et invariable quand, devant un nom de nombre, il signifie « environ » ; de même dans l'expression _quelque peu_ : _Falcone marcha quelque deux cents pas dans le sentier_ (Mérimée). - _Un loup quelque peu clerc_ (La Fontaine).
> 
> C'était mon intuition également. _Ces quelques euros, ces quelques dizaines d'euros, ces quelque quarante euros, ces quarante euros et quelques._ Pour moi ces expressions véhiculent une idée légèrement différente à chaque fois.



_Euros_ est un nom; _dizaines_ est un nom; _quarante_ est un adjectif - voilà la différence!

Cheers!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour en revenir à la question initiale, et libérer ces pauvres mouches, la phrase de Benoît : _ce sac ne vaut pas les quelques quarante euros que j'ai payé_ signifie que même cette _petite _somme de 40€ est encore trop. Elle ne signifie pas nécessairement que la somme de 40€ est approximative.
C'est exactement le cas d'emploi de _ce sac ne vaut pas les quelques euros que j'ai payé._ Ce n'est pas l'imprécision de la somme qui amène le "quelques" : "quelques" est là pour exprimer la petitesse de la somme.
Du point de vue du sens, on peut aussi bien pu dire _ce sac le vaut pas le__s quelques 45,50€ que j'ai payé_. Là, il n'y a aucune idée de "environ" : "les malheureux 45,50€ que j'ai payé".
Si la grammaire ne permet pas d'exprimer élégamment ce cas de figure, elle sort de son rôle...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne crois pas… Pour moi, _Ce sac ne vaut pas les quelque*s* quarante euros que j'ai payés_ est incorrect. Pour moi on ne peut pas utiliser _quelques_ pour indiquer la petitesse de la somme s'il est suivi d'un nombre exact comme _quarante_… D'autres avis ?


----------



## geostan

Et pour moi, pour que _quelques_ prenne la marque du pluriel, il faut qu'il soit suivi directement du nom qu'il qualifie. Sinon, il sert d'adjectif indéfini invariable ou, si on veut, d'adverbe, modifiant l'adjectif _quarante_ avec le sens "plus ou moins."


----------



## Agnès E.

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, _Ce sac ne vaut pas les quelque*s* quarante euros que j'ai payés_ est incorrect. Pour moi on ne peut pas utiliser _quelques_ pour indiquer la petitesse de la somme s'il est suivi d'un nombre exact comme _quarante_… D'autres avis ?


Je suis entièrement d'accord. 
C'est soit : les quelques euros (les misérables euros, autant dire rien)
soit : les quelque quarante euros (quand même, ça m'a coûté 40 euros, ce n'est pas rien).

Les deux formules veulent pratiquement dire le contraire l'une de l'autre !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Si 40 euros représente une grosse somme, effectivement "quelque*s* 40 euros" est un contresens.
Mais si la somme est une petite somme, il me paraîtrait naturel de dire :
_Ce sac Vuitton authentique est une affaire, au regard des quelques 129€ que je l'ai payé.
_J'ai bien compris que ni le TLF ni Grévisse ne prévoyaient le cas - mais que proposent-ils d'autre ?...


----------



## geostan

A moins que l'on ne traite 129€ comme un nom composé, tout comme "grand- père," je ne vois pas comment on peut mettre un _s_ a quelque. Que la somme soit petite ou grande, c'est la fonction, non pas le sens, qui dicte la forme.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je pense qu'ils ne prévoient pas le cas parce qu'il n'existe pas. 

Les deux parties de votre phrase me semblent contradictoires.

La phrase qui fait l'objet de la question d'origine est, elle, sans ambiguïté : il s'agit bien de l'adverbe quelque.


----------



## jakkihm

Bonjour, 

Doit-on mettre "quelque" au pluriel dans :
_*La maison est située à quelques 10 kilomètres...*_

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas de _s_ puisque ce n'est pas un adjectif, mais un adverbe. Ainsi :

_La maison est située à quelque*s* _(adjectif) _kilomètres._
_La maison est située à quelqu*e* _(adverbe) _10 kilomètres._


----------



## janpol

Dans ce cas, "quelque" signifie "environ" (10 Km).


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que cette discussion repose en partie sur une erreur que même le grand Grevisse semble avoir faite. Pardonnez mon outrecuidance, mais pour moi, _quelque _ne veut pas dire _environ, _mais plutôt _presque_. J'insiste sur ce _presque_, car si _quelque _exprime bien la même idée d'approximation que _environ_, c'est contrairement à lui toujours par excès. _Quelque 40 euros_ veut dire _un peu moins de 40 euros_, _presque 40 euros_.

Je dirais donc qu'on écrit *quelque *quand on veut dire *presque*, et on écrit *quelques *quand on veut dire *plusieurs (mais pas beaucoup)*.
Je ne crois pas que la règle soit plus compliquée que ça.

Il n'y a pour moi aucun doute; on doit écrire: _les quelque 40 euros_, sans _s_.
Je rejoins donc Geostan et _quelque*s*_ autres, m'opposant du coup à JeanDeSponde, que je continue néanmoins à respecter profondément. 

Notons également que _quelque_ peut aussi exprimer l'indétermination, mais en nature (alors que _quelques _le fait en nombre), dans le sens de _un quelconque_ (même si je peine à trouver quelque exemple). C'est avec cette signification qu'on le retrouve dans des termes comme _quelqu'un_ ou _quelque chose_, ou le _quelque peu_ cité par Geve.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Il me semble que cette discussion repose en partie sur une erreur que même le grand Grevisse semble avoir faite. Pardonnez mon outrecuidance, mais pour moi, _quelque _ne veut pas dire _environ, _mais plutôt _presque_.



Je crois plutôt que c'est toi qui t'avances un peu trop sur ce sens de _quelque_ adverbe…  Tous les dictionnaires et grammaires que j'ai consultés sont unanimes. Par exemple, selon le TLFi :


> _Adv. indéf._ *1.* _Littér._ [Précédant un adj. numéral cardinal; sert à marquer l'approximation]     À peu près. Synon. _environ, dans* les, quelque chose comme_ (v. _chose_2), _autour de_ (v. _autour_2), _près* de_.
> 
> _Cette belle dinde aux truffes, sortie de vos domaines, il y a quelque huit mois_ (Mme de Chateaubr., _Mém. et lettres_, 1847, pp. 278-279). _À quelque cent mètres, la nappe bleu-de-paon d'une rivière, entraînait avec paresse le mirage des aulnes_ (Jammes, _Rom. lièvre_, 1903, p. 11).


----------



## tilt

Au temps pour moi, alors. Mais effectivement, je n'ai jamais employé _quelque _que dans le sens que j'ai cité.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Bonjour à tous,

Si je ne me trompe pas, on ne met pas le mot « quelque » au pluriel lorsque celui-ci est directement suivi d'un chiffre. Je vous en donne un exemple :

_Des manifestations ont eu lieu dans quelque 70 villes du pays._

Je cherche premièrement à confirmer qu'il est bien correct de se servir de la forme singulière de « quelque » dans ce type de contexte, et, si ce n'est pas abuser, une brève explication de cette règle (comme ça je trouve que c'est plus facile à mémoriser).

Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide toujours précieuse.


----------



## hual

Bonsoir cropje jnr

Ce qu'il fau savoir c'est que dans votre phrase, _quelque _n'est pas un adjectif mais un adverbe signifiant "à peu près".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je confirme, quelque (singulier) + nombre signifie environ. Tu trouveras une explication ici […].


----------



## Gabriele8512

Bon après-midi à tous !

J'aurais un doute et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Laquelle de ces phrases est correcte ?

1) Salut ! Aurais-tu quelque livre intéressant à me conseiller ?
2) Salut ! Aurais-tu quelques livres intéressant à me conseiller ?


Merci à tous.


G.


----------



## Bezoard

_
1) Salut ! Aurais-tu quelque livre intéressant à me conseiller ?
2) Salut ! Aurais-tu quelques livres intéressant*s* à me conseiller ?_

Les deux sont correctes. Selon la première, on demande un livre, selon la seconde, on en demande plusieurs.


----------



## Gabriele8512

Merci bien.

Bonne journée a Vous !

G.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

1) aurais-tu un livre quelconque, n'importe lequel mais intéressant, à me conseiller ?
2) aurais-tu plusieurs livres, deux ou trois livres intéressants à me conseiller ?


----------

